# Eathquake hits mumbai



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2008)

Tremors were felt in early hours of morning in Mumbai on 17th September 2008. At around 3:15 a.m. mumbai was shook by an earthquake of yet unknown magnitude. The details should be confirmed by the media today. It was higher than the previous quake, that occured in June 2008.
Co-incidently, someone had predicted a quake on 17th of September at 1:45 IST. See *suvratk.blogspot.com/2008/06/mumbai-engineer-claims-new-earthquake.html


----------



## clmlbx (Sep 17, 2008)

nothing on news channels


----------



## Hitboxx (Sep 17, 2008)

Did you feel it Mehul?


----------



## Cool G5 (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't felt a thing, was fast asleep. 
But just heard on FM about it. Many people confirmed the quake which was not a light one.
Let's see what the news guys have to say.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Sep 17, 2008)

No news on tv!


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2008)

Hitboxx said:


> Did you feel it Mehul?


Yeah, that's why I put up this topic and blogged and twitted about it, too. No idea about the further details but I have reasons to believe it was a higher one than last time but quite far away from the epicenter.



Tech.Masti said:


> No news on tv!


yes, I went to check that too, but couldn't find anything. Prolly later in the morning it will be, considering it's not such a big news as delhi blasts and crisis in the financial world.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 17, 2008)

My mom also asked me at 3.30 did u feel the earthquake ? at the same time my lovebirds starts shouting, i heard the sound of crows from outside. i think birds hav sense of earthquake more than man. Bcoz the live on trees they first come to know about it.


----------



## krazzy (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't feel a thing, thankfully. I don't like anyone disturbing me while I am sleeping.


----------



## ruturaj3 (Sep 17, 2008)

Anybody knows the center of the earthquake or magnitude.


----------



## lywyre (Sep 17, 2008)

^^ A quake wasnot enough to wake you up :O. You should be related to Kumbakarna .

Nothing in news yet.


----------



## mehulved (Sep 17, 2008)

ruturaj3 said:


> Anybody knows the center of the earthquake or magnitude.



*earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/us2008xace.php


----------



## iinfi (Sep 17, 2008)

i slept @ 3am yday and within minutes felt something shaking but was not sure whether it was quake or not.
jus b4 going to bed i had read abt AIG going down and job cuts in India etc. i really thought it was jus ideas running riot in my mind.

btw since when did USGS start reporting quakes inside Indian mainland. India for a long time had not had their seismographs mapped to the USGS servers. though it is possible for 80% seismographs arnd the world to measure magnitude of the quake occuring in any part of the world, location of exact epicenter is possible only by instruments closer to the epicenter.


----------



## Pathik (Sep 17, 2008)

I didn't feel a thing either. It was just a 4.7 and very far away.


----------



## tarey_g (Sep 17, 2008)

Damn you hardon collider !! 

Earthquake Details

*Magnitude* 4.7 
*Date-Time *Tuesday, September 16, 2008 at 21:47:14 UTC
Wednesday, September 17, 2008 at 03:17:14 AM at epicenter 

*Location* 17.296°N, 73.784°E 
Depth 10 km (6.2 miles) set by location program 
*Region* MAHARASHTRA, INDIA 

*Distances* 90 km (55 miles) NW of Kolhapur, Maharashtra, India
135 km (85 miles) S of Pune, Maharashtra, India
205 km (130 miles) SSE of Mumbai (Bombay), Maharashtra, India
1305 km (810 miles) SSW of NEW DELHI, Delhi, India

*Location* Uncertainty horizontal +/- 16.1 km (10.0 miles); depth fixed by location program 
*Parameters* NST= 23, Nph= 23, Dmin=>999 km, Rmss=0.94 sec, Gp=166°,
M-type=body magnitude (Mb), Version=7


----------

